# Red/Blue/Black Dragon Scale HM MaleXTurqoise?black CT Female



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Have been conditioning my two Bettas Jorah and Daenerys and will be putting them together tomorrow afternoon to attempt a spawing. SHould get some BEAUTIFUL fry out of these two!


----------



## emuted (Apr 24, 2014)

Last I heard, Jorah was exiled by Daenerys for being a spy :lol:

GoT aside, all the best for this spawn!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Very funny.

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

emuted said:


> Last I heard, Jorah was exiled by Daenerys for being a spy :lol:
> 
> GoT aside, all the best for this spawn!


 Haha! This is true, But lets hope that doesnt happen with my Jorah and Daenerys


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Thanks Teal!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

No problem.

Looking forward to hearing how it turned out.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Jorahshavin'babies!!! I'm sorry buf I love Jorah, I might steal him from you


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Breeding attempt failed this time on both pairs. Will try again sometime next month with a diferent set up. I have surgery next week and wont be abe to do anything! I will keep you guys posted on Jorah


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

So sorry, that bites. I'll probably have to post pone my next spawn attempt too. You're not alone.


----------

